# Personal best day on the lagoon



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Well I woke up yesterday to frozen decks on the noe, My buddy and I headed to the lagoon at about 6 and found only 2 boats at the ramp. We started at our normal spot when fishing W winds and found a few small rat reds that wouldn't commit to the DOA or topwater we were throwing. As the sun came up we made a move to the north to find dirty water and no fish, so we headed to the east finding more dirty water. So we went back where we started and the bite turned on. Got a few little rats on topwater, a couple nice trout ranging from 18-22 inches. A couple on the DOA and a lot of followers. Around 1 o'clock I was getting frustrated playing with the little ones, I wanted bigger fish. My buddy was completely happy with what we were catching. I said let's make a move, little did we know this move was going to lead to the best day either of us have ever had. As we pull up to the flats some A hole comes cutting across about 150 yds from us on plane push schools in every direction, so we know the fish are here! There's probably about 7 boats on the flats with us. We bump up a small school of about 6-8 fish and pull another small one, but bigger than the others we had previously caught. Around 3 everyone picked up and left at what seemed to be the same time, as if a storm was Rollin in or something. That's when things got good! We started spotting tails in every direction we looked. I was literally hitting them on the head and they would still eat. I can't tell you how many spooked off then turned a 180 to come back and crush the lure. After catching 5-6 slot to upper slot reds and a nice 27" trout I spot a triangle from 100yds that I knew off the bat was a huge red, at this point huge was maybe 30" but I could see him going to town waving that tail in the air saying "come catch me!" I close the distance and my boy makes the cast. Again hitting this one on the head, more by accident, it spooked about 6 ft then hung a U turn and slammed his jerk bait. We had no clue what he was about to bring to the boat. Ill let the pics tell the rest of the story. Happy holidays to all the microskiffers out there!




































































































My boga grip said this red went upwards of 40 pounds. I've already had a few people say that can't be true and they have caught fish bigger that were not 40 pounds but I'm saying if you didn't see it you don't know. This fish was fat and huge, my buddy's best fish on 10 pound spinning gear.


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

Nice bull!! We had one last week over 38" that was no where near as fat as that beast. Nothing quite like going on a Mosquito Lagoon sleigh ride...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

wow !! very nice...
you should take Matty fishin' [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice pig!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Nice fish, gotta love days like that. We had a pretty good day yesterday, also. I'll post a report later. And please, please, please don't ever hang a fish that size from a boga again, it does so much damage to their jaw and organs. Just take a nice picture, and release it unharmed to make millions of more reds to catch later.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Nice fish, gotta love days like that. We had a pretty good day yesterday, also. I'll post a report later. And please, please, please don't ever hang a fish that size from a boga again, it does so much damage to their jaw and organs. Just take a nice picture, and release it unharmed to make millions of more reds to catch later.


x100000


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Will do! I only thought that was a problem with the big snook, I wasn't aware. Now that I think about it I guess it's with any big fish.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> wow !! very nice...
> you should take Matty fishin' [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]


He does, and we dont catch shit.

He also wont take me to the spots he mentioned above, that ashole.

The fish fear me.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yeah...


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Will do! I only thought that was a problem with the big snook, I wasn't aware. Now that I think about it I guess it's with any big fish.


It's just good ole' healthy practice. Trust me, in years to come you won't care how big your biggest one was, when they get over 40", 50" they're all massive and all awesome. I don't even have a pic of the biggest red I've ever caught. But I can picture it right now as I'm typing. 

Just a little tip, if you grab them bulls over-hand on the tail it's alot easier to control them. They can be quite top heavy.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

> > wow !! very nice...
> > you should take Matty fishin' [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]
> 
> 
> ...


LOL you just don't know when to set the fly rod down and start catching fish


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > > wow !! very nice...
> > > you should take Matty fishin' [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]
> >
> >
> ...


Says the guy who wont put it down even when I'm on the platform.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Cause you always talk me into bringing just the flys.. Bring a spin rod sometime


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Cause you always talk me into bringing just the flys.. Bring a spin rod sometime


lol F that, I'de rather just push the skiff all day and watch you catch fish on spin.

I just need to get out on the water...


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

> > Cause you always talk me into bringing just the flys.. Bring a spin rod sometime
> 
> 
> lol F that, I'de rather just push the skiff all day and watch you catch fish on spin.
> ...


Matt, when you fished with me a few months ago you brought a Spinner, Fly Rod and a Big Jar of *GLUP* which you used most of the day. 

Makes you wonder if Guys stick a Fly in their mouth and snap the picture. : :


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

BTW, Nice Fish! As I'm freezing my azz off in D.C.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > > Cause you always talk me into bringing just the flys.. Bring a spin rod sometime
> >
> >
> > lol F that, I'de rather just push the skiff all day and watch you catch fish on spin.
> ...


Yes, a few months ago. Since then I've gone full force into FF...and I love it.


----------



## chicubs9 (Oct 24, 2012)

awesome report! great day!!


----------

